# Bentley will show you his if you show him yours



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Too funny I'm sure it will grow out Thanks for the laugh as I go thru the motions of getting ready for this dang storm!And yes you got me I owe ya one LOL


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

This is Lexx's tail at 4 months.....it's now starting to get a little fuller.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Capt Jack said:


> Too funny I'm sure it will grow out Thanks for the laugh as I go thru the motions of getting ready for this dang storm!And yes you got me I owe ya one LOL


LOL Stay safe, I'll be praying for y'all!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Okay...Ya got me...and like Capt Jack now I owe you one too!
Can't help much on the tail but I do seem to recall my first Sammie did take a while to feather out but when she did it was beautiful.
And Laurie that's sure a cute shot of Lexx.

Pete


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

LOL! I did pause for a moment when I read that title! 

Below is Toby at 3 months, and obviously still in the "rat" stage (and the fact that he was wet probably didn't help). The first photo of him showing a bit of tail feathering was taken when he was about 18 weeks old.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks for the pics! I guess Bentleys rat tail is normal. He's getting fur on his chest and legs but I was starting to worry about his poor, undeveloped tail 

Sorry about the title.....couldn't help myself


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Okay, even though this is a best puppy in show photo, it is the worst photo I have of Jinx.:yuck: It normally does not see the light of day. You can see, she is not a fluffy, heavily coated puppy. The photographer actually asked "Golden?":doh: because she was so bald. This photo was taken after a bath and brush fluff up and as you can see at 4 months she is sporting a rat/monkey tail. I mean it looks so long!
She looks much better now at 11 months, but I would still like to see more coat. Both her parents carry nice coat, so maybe it will show up at 2.


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

I loved the title! made me look 

Bentley's tail will soon be a huge glorious fluff of golden beauty!!! than he will chase that beauty, catch it and pull out the fur making it a rat tail again! Well, thats what mine did for a while. grrrrrr! 

anyway, here is Bryley at 3 months


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

*Max's tail*

Here is a shot of Max that shows his tail, about a week shy of 4 months old. It is beginning to unravel and is rat-like. The second shot shows how his tail turned-out.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

His tail looks about right and Max's Dad said it best. It will start to unravel lol. Fur will start to grow longer and curl around the tail and around 4 months it'll start to unravel and hang down.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Molly at ~4 months.


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

Here's Shadow's - 4 months - about 3 minutes ago.


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

Here's Vinnie at about 4 1/2 months.


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

Here's Vinnie just 2 months later... They do fill in quickly


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Great title; an eye catcher for sure, lol.

Here is Flem at 4 months. You can see not only the rat tail but also the b-rat-tiness.









At one year. The fluff has come but is not full length yet.


----------



## crisb (Oct 24, 2012)

Bear is 13 weeks today and looks exactly the same


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Thalie said:


> Great title; an eye catcher for sure, lol.
> 
> Here is Flem at 4 months. You can see not only the rat tail but also the b-rat-tiness.
> 
> ...


I had a good chuckle over the pic of Flem at 4 months! Only because it's Flem & not Bentley


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Here's J's tail at 4, 5 and 6 months.


----------



## Golden4Life (May 6, 2009)

Haha! Here is a picture of Kali's tail at about 4 months old.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Here is one of Cookie at almost 3 months  :


58621_1492953376726_3882865_n by 82Blueberry, on Flickr

And here is how it looks at almost 2 years:


At the farm by 82Blueberry, on Flickr


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Parker is embarrassed to show his tail at 3 months
But look at me now!!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Wow!!!! Thanks, i feel so much better. Your dogs have beautiful tails!! There is hope


----------

